# Where in the World is Waldo?



## jvogt1 (Aug 29, 2007)

I need some help identifying where this photo was taken. The year was 2008 and my son and I had taken delivery of this 335i at the Performance Center. I believe this is the morning after the delivery based on the amount of daylight. The route would be somewhere in the mountains to the west. We drove Blue Ridge Parkway and the Tail of the Dragon and then continued west towards I-75.

I'm picking up a Z4 on March 24th and would like to take a shot of it in the same place. I've done street view on Google Maps and can't seem to find a matching outcropping (looks pretty steep in the background). I kind of remember there was some kind of parking lot where we staged the shot. I've also posted a pic of me in front of the car at a different location - hopefully it will provide a clue.

I'm sure there are a ton of 'Festers who have driven these roads. Hoping someone has a better memory of locations than I do. Thanks!


----------



## jvogt1 (Aug 29, 2007)

The place I'm looking for is the one with just the car in it. Thanks.


----------



## jvogt1 (Aug 29, 2007)

So I figured it out using streetview on Google. Went in a different direction. Long story short the picture was taken at Fontana Dam parking lot off NC-28.


----------

